# How to get feces/dead animal smell out of crawlspace and house



## Fujiko (Nov 11, 2006)

We just bought our very first house a few weeks ago, just as it was starting to warm up here. After about a week, we realized that if we kept the door to dh's computer room closed for awhile, when we opened it, it stunk like...something I've never smelled before. The whole house vaguely smells of this all the time. I don't know why I didn't notice it before--probably because the weather was cooler and the house had been vacant for at least half a year, so I thought it was just stale.

Anyway, this room has the access panel to the crawlspace, so we surmised that the smell was coming from the crawlspace. DH went down there and saw some cat feces in the corner, which was expected because the inspector had noted it on the inspection. DH disposed of the feces and that was that.

...until...

Yesterday we noticed that the smell wasn't going away, and there were large black flies congregating on the crawlspace vents (the ones that are on the outside of the house). So tonight DH went back down there. And found a rotting cat carcass. Poor DH is so traumatized, not even joking.







I feel bad for the cat, too. There's also some more feces, but DH couldn't go back after getting the cat out; he'll probably do some for spelunking and poop-scooping tomorrow. I can't do it because I'm pregnant and I don't know if I'm immune to toxoplasmosis.

My question is: now that the cat is gone (and the feces soon to be gone), will the smell gradually dissipate on its own, or will we need to do some remediation, and if so, what does this entail? The cat passed on the plastic vapor barrier and there is still a juicy mess down there. DH is planning to cut that part out and replace it.

We can't be the only ones to have to deal with this. Please help! It's not helping with the incoming morning sickness! uke


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

What a gory situation! I haven't dealt with that kind of situation before, just regular garden-variety pet messes







but I would definitely get some enzymatic pet cleaner. Nature's Variety and Petastic are commonly recommended and they usually have instructions on them. For something like this they will likely recommend pouring some solution on and letting it sit.

Some strategically positioned fans and open windows may help freshen things up a bit too.


----------



## Fujiko (Nov 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ola_* 
What a gory situation! I haven't dealt with that kind of situation before, just regular garden-variety pet messes







but I would definitely get some enzymatic pet cleaner. Nature's Variety and Petastic are commonly recommended and they usually have instructions on them. For something like this they will likely recommend pouring some solution on and letting it sit.

Some strategically positioned fans and open windows may help freshen things up a bit too.

Thanks for the product recommendation. I'll have to look into that.

We've had the windows open almost constantly, which is why I think we didn't realize what was going on for so long. Open windows help when they're open, but we close them at night/during the day (depending on the weather). I'm scared that come fall the smell won't be gone and we'll be effectively fumigating ourselves with dead cat odor until next summer. Plus, I don't want to be "the woman whose house reeks", kwim?


----------



## anywaybecause (Jul 9, 2008)

We had a dead mouse once that took a while to find. Once we disposed of the remains and cleaned up the basement floor, the odor did vanish.

Replacing the vapor barrier is a very good idea, and scrub anything else really well, too. You might also try to find out how the cat got into the crawlspace & make sure you seal up that access point.


----------



## annekevdbroek (Jun 5, 2005)

You could also call one of those emergency clean-up services (you know, the ones that come after a fire and such) and see if they have any recommendations.

And, just - eeewww. I am so sorry, that has to be so gross. Good of your DH to "man up" and get down there to clean up. That is a rough job.


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

I've seen bags of volcanic rock before that are supposed to help remove odor (you refresh them outside & they are supposed to last a long time). I haven't used it myself, but that might be another small something that might help?


----------



## mommaof3boz (Feb 15, 2006)

lime powder like you add to soil to change the ph. spread a thick layer in the morgue area and that should get it. I would also do some fly sprays under there or the maggots will hatch and you'll have nasty flies everywhere.


----------

